# my computer heat sinking



## aditya 0.1.2 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi ppl!
Normally my computer is fine there are no troubles with any over heating 
i have 1 case fan i have 3 fan ports in my chassis 2 in the back like most and one in the side aligning to the core 

in the winter i had kept my case fan in the back blowing air out like most cpu's and it came to about 60 degrees core temperature like normal. but this summer i decided to try something weird by putting case fan in the side of the chassis blowing air inside the case it seems that my core temperature has decreased to 55 degrees in the summer. i have no video card my ram doesn't need any cooling my chipset has passive cooling which is also normal.

is it safe to continue in this configuration as there is no air blowing out fan.
(please don't tell me to buy a new fan to blow out air just tell me whether the previous config was safer or this one) 
ps: its not a really powerful fan


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The previous configuration is the better configuration.

By having a fan blowing air into the case and none exhausting you are causing a positive pressure which nullifies the ventilation holes purposes. This can also cause eddies that will hold warm air over components.

By having the fan exhausting, it creates a negative pressure which allows air to be pulled through the ventilation holes creating a consistent flow which cools all components.

If you are having cooling issues, I suggest a good cleaning of dust from the inside of your computer, paying close attention to the ventilation holes and the CPU/Chipset heatsinks. If you feel you need more cooling power, then you should invest in a higher CFM fan.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

